# hi im from derby!



## Magicbex (Jun 7, 2008)

my name is rebecca gray, im 17 years old,
i sat on my first horse when i was 2 years old,
i have had my own horse now for 7years.
i love to compete and love the preparation to get the to compete. 
i do not beileve in this "do not humanise horses" they are domesticated and feel its good to have a strong relationship with horses as they are intelegent.
my favourite horse breed is the fresien, i think they are gawjus!!
my best aspect of my riding is my jumping, wether its show jumping or cross country.
on the yards that i have been on, i have rode most the horses on the yard and help with the younger kids that need to confidence boster 
i aslo train horses for friends for free as i got a buzz of doing something with horses.
im a livly bubbly character and always here to help listen to problems ad learn!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Rebecca!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Rebecca!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Hf Rebecca!
Nice to meet you! Have fun Chatting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

